# Glenn Beck Tribute to Gordon B. Hinckley



## Michael (Jul 21, 2008)

It's been a minute since the Mormon leader passed. I hadn't seen this though...

[video=youtube;Z58eHBnEHhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z58eHBnEHhk[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 22, 2008)




----------

